# Urgent help for sponsor's employer's letter for UK spouse visa



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi all,

My British husband is my sponsor. We are applying next week. So, I need some urgent help. He got his employer's letter but I am not sure if it is ok. I just found out that someone was refused on the financial ground because the sponsor's employer's letter did not include gross annual salary and period over which level of salary relied upon has been paid.

As far as I am aware the sponsor's employer's letter should include:

1. employment & gross annual salary, 
2. length of employment, 
3. period over which level of salary relied upon has been paid &
4. type of employment

My husband's employer's letter states:

1. gross annual salary - GBP 18,786, 
2. starting date of employment - feb 2012 &
3. type of employment - permanent

His present gross annual salary is GBP 18,786 but this salary he is getting from last month April 2014. He had salary increase two times in the last 6 months. His salary before December 2013 was GBP 14,680. In December his salary increased to GBP 18,600. We are submitting pay slips from November 2013. As all the 6 pay slips have a gross more than the minimum requirement which is GBP 1550. 

I want to know that whether his employer letter needs to include period over which level of salary relied upon has been paid. As, the GBP 18,786 has been paid from April 2014. But I know from this forum that we can rely on the lowest gross salary out of the 6 months. His lowest gross salary out of the last 6 months is GBP 1635.06. So, in our application we are relying on GBP 19,620.72. But the problem is this amount is more than his present gross annual salary of GBP 18,786. So, what amount should we rely on?

What exactly should his letter contain? If we need to include period over which level of salary relied upon has been paid, what period should we mention?

We have given explanation of his salary increases in the sponsor's letter of introduction and also letter from his manager. Any help is very much appreciated.

Tensed applicant


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You shouldn't worry. Take the salary discussion out of your sponsorship letter and attach it to the payslips and employer's letter. Provided the payslips and bank statement corroborate what you and employer say, it should be ok.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for your reply Joppa. So, what I understood is that the employer letter does not have to include period over which the salary relied upon in the application has been paid. 

But, I still want to know how much should we say we are relying upon?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you can get your employer to attach another letter answering the period question, that would be the best.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Joppa. Can you please tell me:

1. What amount we should write as relying upon?
2. When we should write we started getting that amount?

Please refer to the amounts I mentioned earlier on this thread. I am so confused!!

Please help!!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You have to do the calculations yourself.
If you have been with same employer for 6 months or more, take last 6 months of your income (including overtime, bonus, commission etc) and double it. If it meets the requirement, you apply under Cat A and your employer has to state how long you have been on that pay (i.e. 6 months or longer). If you need to use the last 12 months of income, or if you have been with current employer for less than 6 months, then you apply under Cat B and add up all your income during the last 12 months, including your previous or second job. The period of income relied upon will depend on how you are meeting the requirement.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks Joppa. I am doing the calculations myself. Calculating isn't an issue. However, I really need your help to clarify the following:

1. Over the 6 months of payslip, if I add them all up and multiply by 2, I get GBP 23,780.58.

But,

2. Over the 6 months (Nov-Apr), the January pay slip showed the lowest gross salary GBP 1619.65. GBP 1619.65 multiplied by 12 equals GBP 19,435.8.

Via this forum I have been given 2 different ways of calculating as above. Which is the correct one, 1 or 2?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Why is January pay so low? If it's because you didn't earn as much in overtime or commission, in which case you can do (1), or because you are in salaried job and you took unpaid leave, in which case (2) applies.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you so much Joppa for your fast replies. Thanks to you and others I have got everything ready to submit. This is the only little problem that's left. Please allow me to explain properly and hopefully with your guidance I can get this perfect. 

My husband is in full time salaried employment with a well known bank in UK. In December 2013 he changed job roles for a higher salary with the same employer. His pay went from GBP 14,680 to GBP 18,600. And effective from 1st April 2014, his pay increased to GBP 18,786. During the 6 months worth of pay slips, his pay fluctuated mainly due to overtime and bonus. 

Gross salary on pay slips as follows:
Nov 2013: 1918.63 (including overtime; no bonus)
Dec 2013: 1147.22 (including overtime; no bonus)
Jan 2014: 2577.76 (no overtime or bonus)
Feb 2014: 2419.65 (including bonus; no overtime)
Mar 2014: 2191.97 (including overtime; no bonus)
Apr 2014: 1635.06 (no overtime or bonus)

You will see that Dec and Jan pay slips are very different. This is because when my husband changed his job role all his salary was not shown on his Dec payslip due to employer payroll timings. So, they corrected this in the Jan payslip. The correct gross for Dec would be GBP 2105.33 and the correct gross for Jan would be GBP 1619.65. My husband has got a letter from his work explaining this. As per your advice we will attach the letter to the payslips. 

Following this detailed explanation, would option 1 (6 months of payslip total multiply by 2 equals GBP 23,780.58) be correct. 

The other thing that I don’t understand is on his employer’s letter it confirms his salary as GBP 18,786. How do I explain that with option 1?

Would you be so kind to help me out with the above and provide clarification because I really want to get this right?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, as he gets overtime and bonus, you can average the pay over 6 months.
Just ask the employer to state he gets, in addition to basic salary, overtime and bonuses.


----------



## NusBD (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you sooo much Joppa!!


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

hi Joppa I started my job for my railway company exactly 6 months ago. For 5 months my salary was £20664 plus permanent allowances of £3058. since April it increased and now I get a basic salary of 21325 plus permanent allowances of 3156. my employment letter states the increase is this okay for category A


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

PS. The sums provided are not including any overtime I do which is separate. can you let me know please I be ever so grateful.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, fine. You add up your basic pay and tot up separately your overtime and take an average.


----------



## rispas (May 31, 2014)

Hi 
I will like to get some advices . Am a British citizen living in UK and my wife is applying her spouse visa.
Am on 35h employment and the last 6 months I have received , a differents pay every month include overtime and bonus as :dec : £2013 , jan :£1720 ,feb:£ 2400, march :£1600, april:£ 2007,may:£ 1874 . I have calculated ( average of 6 months x 12)=£23228 . its correct?

on my payslips and the employment letter have a different annual gross on 
I had annual salary increased from £11355 (dec - feb) to £14170 (march- may) 
how to explain this ?
I haven't yet received my p60 
its my job is salaried employment or non- salaried employment? thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Your calculation (haven't checked) should be fine.
Your employment letter should mention pay increase.
You have the right to get your P60 by today, so pester your employer.
Non-salaried. Or salaried plus overtime and bonus.


----------



## rispas (May 31, 2014)

Thank you one more question if it's salaried the calculation is the lowest pay x 12 ? And should I demonstrate it in part 5? Or the ECO will do it himself?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If salaried, it's lowest pay x 12, plus any bonuses and overtime.
You attach a note with your own calculations.


----------



## rispas (May 31, 2014)

My monthly income is the basic salary + overtime together and the total before tax . 
Ex: salary £750
Overtime:£550....
Bonus :275
_____________
Gross salary before tax(£1575)

Should I use only the salary £750 to calculate and add on the bonus and overtime or it's just the total of gross salary including overtime and bonus ? 
Am hourly pay .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

What you have to do is to do two separate calculations. First your basic annual pay (basic pay x 12), and then bonuses and overtime over 12 months (averaged over 6 months x 12). Then add the two together, and you get the total income you can use.


----------



## rispas (May 31, 2014)

thank you JOPPA I calculated as:
basic pays of 6 months :
£1180.76
£31180.76
£1180.76
£946.31
£946.31
£784.21
=£6223.11 x 12=£12446.22

overtime +bonus
£488.91+£219.15(bonus)
£842.55
£434.80
£1478.36
£786.53
£1244.60
=£5494.90/ 6 x 12=£10989.80
now I added £12446.22+£10989.80=£23436.02(annual gross salary) correct ?
or the lowest monthly pay £784.21 x 12 =£9410.52 +£10989.80(overtime+bonus)=£20400.32 . which one should I base on?


----------



## Dollar (May 25, 2014)

I am in s similar situation but the employer said they cannot write me a letter with all the infos as stated by ukba because I am a non-salaried employee (casual), the letter contains only my hourly rate and when I started to work for them. As for how much I have earned in last six months the said the caseworker can look at the pay slips. 
I don't understand why they (ukba) need a letter with all these infos when they have the contract and yhe pay slips.Not all employer (like mine) can produce this kind of letter to they employees. In situation when I phphoned the HR department they said they to refer on my contract or to phone payroll to know how much i have earned during the last six months; when I phoned payroll they said they don't issue this kind of letters to phone HR. It's frustrating I don't Know what to do now, if the EC officer can refuse someone because the letter of the employer doesn't have all these infos. Please advice! !!!


----------

